# Sweet and Sour Roasted Chicken



## Raine (Jan 28, 2005)

Sweet and Sour Roasted Chicken

Ingredients:

1 cup low-sodium soy sauce
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup rice vinegar
3 Tbs. fresh ginger, minced
2 tsp. sesame oil
6 garlic cloves, minced 
Four 10-oz. chicken breast halves, skin and bones intact
1 tsp. cornstarch, mixed with 1 tsp. cold water
1 cup fresh pineapple, diced in small chunks
2 green onions, chopped
2 tsp. sesame seeds, lightly toasted

Preparation: 

Mix first 6 ingredients (soy sauce, honey, vinegar, ginger, sesame oil and garlic) in a small bowl to make the marinade. Place one-half of the marinade and the chicken breasts in a 1-gallon zipper-lock plastic bag. Reserve other half of marinade. Refrigerate for 3 to 6 hours, turning contents occasionally.

After chicken breasts have marinated, place in a lightly greased baking pan or dish, and place in a preheated 350-degree oven for 45 minutes. Baste every 10 minutes with marinade during cooking. After 45 minutes, place chicken under broiler for 5 minutes or until skin is golden brown. While chicken is cooking, add reserved marinade to a small saucepan over medium heat. Stir in cornstarch mixture, and heat until slightly thickened. Add in diced pineapple, and heat just until mixture is warm. To serve, place chicken breast on plate, and spoon sauce over. Top with green onions and sesame seeds.

Yield: 4 servings


----------



## pdswife (Jan 28, 2005)

This sound like something I'll have to try soon.  
Thanks for posting it for us!!


----------

